# Members Picks On The House



## SINCITYINSIDER (Jun 26, 2020)

MAKING YOU SUCCESSFUL IS OUR PRIORITY!

- - -

MEMBERS PICK ON THE HOUSE

JUNE 27, 2020

SOCCER, GERMANY, BUNDESLIGA

BORUSSIA DORTMUND (1.80)

- - -

VISIT WWW.SINCITYINSIDER.COM FOR MORE WINNERS!


----------



## SINCITYINSIDER (Jul 1, 2020)

MAKING YOU SUCCESSFUL IS OUR PRIORITY!

- - -

GREAT JUNE! RECORD 27-13, 68%, +12.7, +32% ROI.

DIME PLAYERS MADE $12,700 IN JUNE.

- - -

FREE MEMBERS PICK

JULY 1, 2020

SOCCER, RUSSIA, PREMIER LEAGUE

ARSENAL TULA (2.50)

- - -

VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE WINNERS!


----------

